# Fungicide in almonds



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

For those of you that go to almonds and have been hit with fungicide how do you get your bees to recover?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Recover from what?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

My understanding is the bees will go backwards and decline over the next two or three months after being sprayed with fugicide.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

rainesridgefarm said:


> My understanding is the bees will go backwards and decline over the next two or three months after being sprayed with fugicide.


I've seen some issues in the past but I didnt see any last year. The symptoms are dead bees, heads up, in the cells, an erratic brood pattern and a somewhat lower hive population than would be normal. Many pallets would be fine but it seemed if it affected one on a pallet then they all had a similar look. I took that to mean that the pallets themselves may have been directly sprayed. The good news is the symptoms seemed to go away pretty quickly once they were back on the ground in Texas.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Swarm prevention.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Swarm prevention.


Keith can say a lot with 2 words cause he's too darned busy making bees and money. You go Keith! Governor Moonbeam needs the revenue.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Swarm prevention.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Governor Moonbeam needs the revenue.


Yep, Ole Moonbeam lol, sure does leave you speechless about how he could let alone get in once BUT TWICE. Makes you wonder how far down we have to go before somebody wakes up.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

After almonds, our bees go into tree fruits.
Apples, cherries, pears and peaches.
They spray 10 times the fungicides that almonds do.
How do we get our bees to recover?
By shaking packages, making splits and hard divides and starting scores of nucs.

I've got most of the equipment ready and am really looking forward to the season again this year!


----------

